# Something Wrong w/ DIY co2



## kishnik (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi all, i started to do my own Yeast Co2 last night... and i checked it out this morning and i think its a failure... i think its because i put yeast in warm water... is it ok? and i didnt put any baking soda in the mixture... is their anything i can do than repeating everything?


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Tell us about your mixtures...also how do you have it all set up (type of hose, how you formed the hose holes, do you have a flow regulator, which way is the wind blowing)?


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I can't really say much about your problem, but I all I do is add warmish water (luke warm) and add the suger and sugar. Shake well, and normally starts going.


I have the store bought container so I fill my sugar to a certain lvl, my water to a certain lvl, then I just add a 1/4 teaspoon of yeast. Works for me.


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

Usually water temp should be between 82-90F (28-32C) for maximum CO2 production. Colder is ok -> less CO2, but not hotter.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

does your water company put chlorine in the water? if so did you remove it?


----------



## kishnik (Apr 9, 2009)

got the problem... theirs a leak thats why... i sealed the leak but another problem occurs...

heres my setup 1.5L>>1.5L>>water bottle>>aquarium
my mixture 2c.sugar+1/2tsp.yeast

when i shake the mixture, co2 production is fast then i see bubbles in my water bottle and my tank... a few second after i see bubbles in my water bottle but not in my tank... it seems like the air cant push the water that suck into my air hose... what can i do about this? is this normal? or their is still a leak somewhere?


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

> it seems like the air cant push the water that suck into my air hose... what can i do about this? is this normal? or their is still a leak somewhere?


Install a check valve, so the water don't push the air back in the bottle.


----------



## keviv (Feb 17, 2009)

How are you diffusing the CO2 into your tank?


----------



## pkeeler (Apr 26, 2009)

Is this yeast that has been sitting around for years? If not, they are most likely fermenting unless you added them to hot water. 1/2 teaspoon of dry yeast is not a lot and it might take awhile to start. Remember, the yeast generated CO2 has to saturate the fermenter water before it starts displacing the air in the bottle and hose line. When you shake the bottle, it causes dissolved co2 to come out of solution in a burst, but it creates room for newly created co2 to be absorbed by the water. 

Baking soda is not needed for fermentation.

I would install a check valve just to prevent all kinds of problems with siphoning.


----------



## kishnik (Apr 9, 2009)

cell said:


> Install a check valve, so the water don't push the air back in the bottle.





cell said:


> I would install a check valve just to prevent all kinds of problems with siphoning.


ill try this one... i think this what i need to do...


----------



## kishnik (Apr 9, 2009)

oops bad quote... my bad.... it should be originally posted by pkeeler... sorry for that


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd bet you still have a leak. Try disconnecting your reactor, put it in a bucket of water, and blow into it. look for bubbles.


----------



## kishnik (Apr 9, 2009)

ei guys i already installed a check valve and it still siphoning...


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

if you installed it the correct direction and its still coming back down. you have either a leak or a bad check valve.


you can always put the container at or above the water level.


----------



## kishnik (Apr 9, 2009)

okay ill try that one TAB


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi kishnik,

If you are having trouble with it siphoning from your tank back into the bottle, my guess is that you are attaching your airline shortly after making your mix and the solution is still warm. As the warm water cools it contracts creating a vacuum. The vacuum sucks the water from your tank into the airline and starts the siphoning action. 

The simple way to prevent this is to allow the solution to reach room temperature prior to attaching the airline. My guess is your problem will go away if you do.


----------



## kishnik (Apr 9, 2009)

ic.. ill try that one too Seattle_Aquarist... i hope i get this one right this time... 

thanks for all the help guys


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

As far as I am concerned there is absolutely no need for a check valve...all this does is create another point where a hose leak can occur. If there is a siphon created, it wll only back flow enough to fill your bottles and not a drop more...I really don't see the problem with that. Your tank will not, CANNOT, end up all over the floor...its a sealed system. Best idea (IMO) is to have as few joins or connections in your hose as possible. Less connections = less places where a leak can occur.

Now, until recently when I went pressurised, this was the method I used: 2L soft drink bottle (actually had 2 running in tandem, alternating the filling of each week to week), add 2 cups brown sugar, then two cups HOT water from tap, shake to dissolve some of the sugar, fill bottle to about 4" below the top with COLD tap water. Add 1/4 tsp of yeast. No further shaking required. 

Now, since I had two bottles in tandem, I could rely on one of them keeping up the flow, while the fresh brew was getting going. In order to avoid pressure loss when removing the one bottle for refill, I used one of those little airline clamps on that bottles section of hose. This clamp stays on that hose even after reconnecting the fresh mix. I leave it there for about two hours, or until the bottle is hard with pressure. Release the clamp and Bob's your aunties live in lover...

This is not the definitive answer on DIY CO2, and I do not claim it to be, but I never once had any dramas with getting the system to run week after week... Just make sure your connections are as tight as possible and you'll be sweet.

HTH


----------



## kishnik (Apr 9, 2009)

yey... its already working... i finally found the leak... it was just a small leak... but sure it was hard to find...

thanks everyone for the help..


----------

